# Catch spot/croaker at Virginia beach



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me when is the eraliest time of year to catch the jumbno spot /croaker in VB. I am thinking take a head boat in june. Any suggest ?

Thanks !


----------



## mmyers419 (Sep 11, 2003)

Try Dockside Marina at the foot of the Lynhaven bridge. I take them out at least 2 to 3 times each season with good results. You can also try the headboats out of Ocean View Pier.


----------

